# Secondary Slave Drive ATAPI Incompatible



## Stevie C (Aug 11, 2007)

When i turned off an old computer i was fixing and turned it back on the
"Secondary Slave Drive ATAPI Incompatible press F1 to resume" message appeared just out of the blue. Pressing the F1 key sounds the next logical step to do but if it wasnt the fact that the key board stopped responding randomly. I've tried disconecting the cd/rw, dvd and floppy disk drives in all different orders and no joy. Its an old Compaq presario 5000 EA desktop computer with an ASrock motherboard. It was working perfectly apart from the cd drive not opening but thats gubbed. Any ideas how this randomly just happened?:4-dontkno


----------



## Stevie C (Aug 11, 2007)

I forgot to mention ive tried both a ps/2 and usb keyboard and both of them arent working its as if all the ports apart from the video card port have just decided to stop working. how do i get around this without using the keyboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try clearing the CMOS and restarting.
What brand and model is it?


----------



## Stevie C (Aug 11, 2007)

Its a Compaq Presario 5000 EA (bought way back in 2001) and
It has an ASROCK ATA 133 Motherboard.

I've tried taking the CMOS Battery out overnight and still nothing happened when i even turned it on with it out and putting it back in. The same screen comesup and still the keyboard isn't functional. Is there any wayto skip the POST or another way to clear the CMOS or any other ideas? Its a tricky problem lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try unhooking the data cable from all the drives and see if it will post.


----------



## Stevie C (Aug 11, 2007)

Tried that, still no joy. Why would all the ports just stop working after working two minutes before this happened? I've got all the info it says on the POST screen To see If anyone can analyse it and see if something isnt quite right;

AMD Athlon(tm) Processor, 1300MHz
Checking NVRAM..
131072KB OK

F2:Setup	F8:Boot Menu	F12:Network boot
Auto-Detecting Pri Master..IDE Hard Disk
Auto-Detecting Pri Slave...Not Detected
Auto-Detecting Sec Master..ATAPI CDROM
Pri Master: 3.34	ST340810A
Ultra DMA Mode-5, S.M.A.R.T. Capable but Disabled
Sec Master: Ver 2.50 IDE DVD-ROM 16X


Sec Slave Drive - ATAPI Incompatible	
Press F1 to Resume


----------



## micromann (Sep 20, 2008)

I just had that problem earlier today. I unplugged all of my dvd/cd roms, but still had the detection error. I unplugged my secondary HD and the problem still occurred. This all happened after I added a new HD. I flashed the board about a year back as well because I thought it was compatibility issues with Vista. I got around this problem by going into the BIOS and setting "compatible mode" on the onboard IDE operate mode on my P4C800E deluxe. Seem to have reset things. Maybe you have something similar on the board?I had the same problem with an older Pentium3 and took the battery out but still had no luck. Annoying having to press F1 but its still up and running. As for the keyboard issue....I had came across that problem before, but the owner eventually told me his daughter tripped over the mouse cord...dahhh.


----------

